# Ice after snow forcast



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

We have snow falling with sleet and freezing rain to follow. If I remove all the snow then the freezing rain falls, everything will be slick. I'm thinking that I should let a couple inches of snow down and let the rain form a crust that I can get under. 
Am I thinking right here?


----------



## searay29 (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree let the snow keep the ice off the ground for you. It'll absorb in snow. Then remove.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Searay stated, common practice even up here in the pucker brush.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I felt guilty for waiting till this morning at 6:00 am to clear mine, then I noticed that not a single person had a clear walk for blocks! I guess they are waiting for it to melt off


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Cublover said:


> I felt guilty for waiting till this morning at 6:00 am to clear mine, then I noticed that not a single person had a clear walk for blocks! I guess they are waiting for it to melt off


Others waiting for melt off...edro:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree cub, We've been getting this sort of weather for a few years now. a pile of snow then rain! I just leave the snow to form a base otherwise you get that "skating Rink" effect!


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i'd absolutely let the sleet fall on top of the snow, rather than clear the snow first. that way u can clear it all at once, without a ton of extra effort, as the snow will give u traction the ice wouldn't give u. if u clear the snow first, you're pretty much helpless with the layer of ice, short of salting it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

You guys have to remember that this is *Texas*..Our normal this time of year is about *58* degrees!!

Here is a pic of the road in front of my place. This ice has been here 5 days now with no melt off!!!edro:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Does the state or town have type of road sander,just little grit and color of grit will help in slow melt.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I save 2 big cans of sawdust to sprinkle on ice in driveway. Gives traction, helps melt the stuff when the sun shines and does not chew up concrete like salt. No nails like my ashes, since I use scrap wood for starting fires.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I got my driveway to the asphalt yesterday and kept it that way. It dried up pretty well and even though it froze last night, it was not icy this morning.

My truck, on the other hand... all 4 doors froze shut, i had to climb in the back, open the door, and PUSH. Then the sheet of ice on the windshield took 45min with the engine running on defrost to even begin to chip off.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome to the North, Texan.... I've been to Dallas in an Ice Storm. Laughed my Donkey off, funniest think I ever witnessed. Ok, Northerners, here is what Texans do on Ice. They drive like Bats straight out of Haiti's, till everyone is in one big pile. Honest, then they jump out and exchange info. If the car will drive, they back up and do it all over again, till the car wont go any more. Honest to Goodness truth.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok I live in Illinois and I drive a truck. I've learned to look at the weather maps. Leave the snow, so the rain will absorb into it, great idea, AS LONG as the temp. stays round 32. If you have 0 degree temps. after you let the rain absorb, NOW you have THICK ICE to try and remove. Why does the state plow the snow? Because when the sun comes out, it will heat the ground under the ice and melt it. I remove the snow ASAP.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

smokinmad said:


> Welcome to the North, Texan.... I've been to Dallas in an Ice Storm. Laughed my Donkey off, funniest think I ever witnessed. Ok, Northerners, here is what Texans do on Ice. They drive like Bats straight out of Haiti's, till everyone is in one big pile. Honest, then they jump out and exchange info. If the car will drive, they back up and do it all over again, till the car wont go any more. Honest to Goodness truth.


You mean Wisconsin right ?? 12/10/2013 edro:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XbTdGZVAvo[/ame]


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Ken N Tx said:


> You mean Wisconsin right ?? 12/10/2013 edro:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XbTdGZVAvo


We had 2 of those a couple weeks ago. I-70. It ain't just Texas!


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeez! I've seen less action on a pool table during league night. :dazed:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel your pain Ken! Even though the clip was called "Fifty-car pile-up in Wisconsin caught on traffic camera", How'd they get all those Texans up there in the right spot at the right time!:lmao:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't believe it matters where you are, when the snow comes, people still drive like it's the middle of summer! And they continue to do so until someone gets serious hurt or worse. 
I dread this coming weekend. They are calling for warmer weather and a chance, at some point, for freezing rain! 
I think I'll stay home and get the roof shoveled off before the rain really adds some weight to it!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Jeez! I've seen less action on a pool table during league night. :dazed:


 We usually reserve this sort of thing for 'fog' days. 
I was on I-70 headed west one day and you would think everyone had X ray vision!
I couldn't see more than 45ft, but everyone was passing me like Indy!

I took the next exit, pulled into Roy Rogers for a while.
I told my passenger that part of being a 'Pro' driver was knowing when to call it!
After a quiet lunch, conditions improved, we moved on. The only thing that held us up was the wreckers clearing the idiots out of the bushes.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pogobill said:


> I don't believe it matters where you are, when the snow comes, people still drive like it's the middle of summer! And they continue to do so until someone gets serious hurt or worse.
> I dread this coming weekend. They are calling for warmer weather and a chance, at some point, for freezing rain!
> I think I'll stay home and get the roof shoveled off before the rain really adds some weight to it!


Dad used to make a 'snow rake' on a long pole. He screwed a 2X4 to a plywood triangle, then screwed that to a 2x2 pole. (made it long enough to get 1/2 way up a single story house roof)

He could stay on the ground and pull a lot of it off.


----------

